# spider mite problem



## sunakard2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

ok so after checking on my 6 lil gals in veg this morning i saw some web-like crap all over one of my strawberry plants in my vegitable/fruit section of my large grow room, i inspected the strawberry plant throughky and yes infact it has spider mites... no 2 ways about it, tiny little white specks crawling all over the leaves and webs they made... little poops >_< anywho i looked over my peppers and the other strawberry plant plus the 6 gals i have in veg, and nothing, however i know that its not always true as to what you see... so i guess my question here is what combo of 2 or 3 insectisides would you guys recommend to PREVENT the spread of mites if any are still present, the 6 gals i have in veg are still tiny, only a week or so old and just now starting on their 3rd set of leaves (not including seed leaves), and my strawberry and 2 pepper plants are about  a month old, give or take a handful of days. so i SHOULD be good to spray the entirety of all 6 gals in veg, plus my peppers and strawberry plants... yes? lol sorry for the run-on paragraph but i just want to make sure that this little army doesnt spread any further then they have, by the way yes i did bag and rip the infested plant out and threw it away. figured bagging then pulling was best to keep them from running away. any and all help is much appreciated...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

great idea removing the most infested plant---if you see 1 spider mite---multiply that by 50 to account for the ones you don't see---forbid, floramite, avid are all great at eradication---very toxic---after spraying you don't want to be ingesting or smoking anything that was sprayed for a good 10 weeks---hot shot by johnson and johnson is a hanging bar (not a spray) of insecticide solid that will kill and be gone as well---others say eagle 90 works great too

good luck and be careful when dealing with these potent insecticides


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2013)

what combo of 2 or 3 insectisides would you guys recommend to PREVENT the spread of mites if any are still present, the 6 gals i have in veg are still tiny, only a week or so old.



Hate to be the bearer of bad news but all the plants have them. 
I am organic, and you are talking "2-3 insecticides"..  I will let the "chemical" folks pop in, or should i say non-organic.  I do use a product SNS 209, that does repel them. What ever you decide you have to be diligent.  Good luck


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

im pretty sure the others dont but then again who knows... they very well may be, but i did a pretty good look over with a loupe scope and didnt see anything on the peppers or other strawberry plant and im pretty darn sure the 6 in veg arnt effected, they are in a tented up closet (turned my closet into a larger tent) anywho the only plant that showed webs was one strawberry, but as you said Rosebud they all are pry infected, and seeing as my MJ gals are still in veg i know its safe to treat them, also my peppers and strawberry plants are around a month old so they still have at least 3 more months to go will harvest time so im not worried about the toxic stuff... honestly i just wanna contain any little Fers that are left behind.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2013)

look into the SNS 209 or go with the big guns like Orange suggested.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Lowering the tempature in your grow room will help....... put a fan blowing on the plants as well........ if your not going to eating or somking anything from there in the next couple of months the hot shot solids will due the trick without sparying anything on your plants....... they are toxic...... so use great care in their use........ you can seal them back up in a zip lock bag to save them for later........ you best get ahead of those pia mites or spend summer fighting them.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

while i cant be 100% sure, im almost positive my other plants are safe, lucky my Vanilla Kush was done a few weeks ago, iv got good fan circulation and uppon closer inspection of the plants yet again i see no signs of them on anything else and my only idea on why the one strawberry got hit hard, and it must have been in the past few days or so, but i noticed that where it was got very little agitation from the fan, so windless conditions on 1 plant. hopefully that was it and its done with for now but im still gonna be safe then sorry, getting some stuff this weekend for sure to treat this problem. /crosses fingers and knocks on wood/


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

hey Rosebud. i just did some reading around on SNS 209 and HOLY COW! its got rave reviews all over including MJ forums, i did forget to mention that i too grow organic for everything i grow so this works right into the whole scheme i got going on so far. so have you had good results with it? im guessing if i use this on everything im growing it should compleatly solve the bug problem as they would die off from starvation and/or leave my place all together. i just dont wanna see anything pop up later on after the 2 week flush to get the SNS 209 outta the plants, having an infestation pop up on the buds while hanging to dry is defentaly not cool. thanks again for the info Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is a link to my findings. The stuff works. Just do what the label says. 

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64134


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks for the reading material and pointing me in an organic direction XD


----------



## kal el (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheap and easy way to get rid of mites...
70% rubbing alcohol. pour it in a spray bottle and spray your plants every few days for 9 days. make sure it's 70% and not 90% alcohol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

The only sure way I have found to eradicate mites is either Forbid or Floramite.  I have tried virtually everything else (not SNS 209 yet but I bought some).  The gal did say that it was a preventative, not an eradicator.

I have tried insecticidal soaps like Safers.  I have tried pepper sprays.  I have tried Dr. Doom.  I have tried Hot shot strips.  I have tried Neem oil.  I have tried iso and water.  I have tried lots and lots of things over the years I can't remember.  I would remove everything but the cannabis from your space and since they are still small, I would use Forbid or Floramite and spray or dip.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

The only sure way I have found to eradicate mites is either Forbid or Floramite.  I have tried virtually everything else (not SNS 209 yet but I bought some).  The gal did say that it was a preventative, not an eradicator.

I have tried insecticidal soaps like Safers.  I have tried pepper sprays.  I have tried Dr. Doom.  I have tried Hot shot strips.  I have tried Neem oil.  I have tried iso and water.  I have tried lots and lots of things over the years I can't remember.  I would remove everything but the cannabis from your space and since they are still small, I would use Forbid or Floramite and spray or dip.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2013)

:yeahthat:

BOMB THE BORG!!!!


:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 12, 2013)

I recently had a go with the borg. After talking to *Rosebud* I figured I'd try the SNS 209. But after finding a hydro store I was told to use the 209 in my res as a deterrent....Next crop. He recommended the SNS 217 spray, it worked like a charm, it's been 2 weeks, not a mite in sight. I will start my next crop with the SNS 209 in my res from day 1. I'd rather prepair than repair.
Thanx again *Rosebud*:aok:


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm also with THG on the FORBID and FLORAMITE.

Wet


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

i just got done about an hour ago, about 10min before lights went off, and sprayed an iso/water mix, everything looks good thusfar after about an hour after treatment, i see 0 movement and no bodies at all, and i did see about 3 mites on a straberry leaf as i was spraying them... with a sadistic smile on my face HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!! but seeing as the SNS209 is preventative and well kinda idiot proof, just add with waterings, but i think i will get the smaller bottle of SNS217 just for shiggles... never know, plus its better then iso/water, well keep yer fingers crossed lets hope this little battle is mine and they are running away scared. kinda leaning towards these for the sake of keeping with organics or at least non-chemical based nutes/insecticide. defentaly gonna look into FORBID and FLORAMITE for emergency "big guns"
thanks again all... ill post updates tomorrow, see how iso/water spray did after 12 hours or so.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I recently had a go with the borg. After talking to *Rosebud* I figured I'd try the SNS 209. But after finding a hydro store I was told to use the 209 in my res as a deterrent....Next crop. He recommended the SNS 217 spray, it worked like a charm, it's been 2 weeks, not a mite in sight. I will start my next crop with the SNS 209 in my res from day 1. I'd rather prepair than repair.
> Thanx again *Rosebud*:aok:



That is an interesting line huh Cubby. I am so glad the 217 worked so well for you. I have not seen another since using my 209. Very happy with it. 
The thing that impressed me most is that it kills the eggs in the leaf. Stopping the babies is the answer . Awesome.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

look at the eagle 90---peeps swear on it and i believe it too is listed organic


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2013)

Riots Mite Spray...$30 for the concentrate that makes 30 gallons. 

I use that with what Rose mentioned the sns 209. Saved one crop extradited on the second in my perpetual grow.


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2013)

That *Rosebud*, she's a whizz with bugs...........just don't get her talkin' cooties.... 




just kiddin' *Rosebud*, ya' know I luv ya'.....:hubba:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 14, 2013)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!!! after spraying down my peppers, strapwberry and 6 lil gals im proud to say that i dont see anything... had my buddy who helps with the garden in there with me with loupe scopes checking out every inch of the plants and NADA!!! gonna do another spray with iso/water in a few days incase any eggs hatch n such, but thus far its lookin great, seems they had a fetish for that one strawberry plant. also picking up some SNS 209 along with a bottle of the 217 spray just for shiggles. thanks again everyone for all the info and help...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2013)

spider mites love strawberries


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 14, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> spider mites love strawberries


 

mj too.


----------



## kush321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mighty wash


----------



## rebel (Mar 19, 2014)

would placing strawberry plants near detour the mites from the mj ??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2014)

rebel said:


> would placing strawberry plants near detour the mites from the mj ??


 
 No


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lower the temps and it`ll slow em down as far as reproduction goes, spray with 4ml/ltr water of pressed Neem oil. Dry, hot conditions are the S/mites dream. you can use it up until around week three of flower with no adverse taste in the buds. Pay attention to the underside of leaves but make sure the entire plant including the soil gets a going over with the spray.
I've heard of the rubbing alcohol method but wouldn't use it as it'll wash the THC right off your buds and leaves, save the ISO for extractions, IMHO.


----------



## woweeonmauai (Apr 24, 2014)

I used Megawash from Green Planet. Clean, organic-it works


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2014)

This is an older thread, but you do NOT want to use neem oil when in flowering.  First I have found it to be terribly ineffective and second, you can taste the oil on the bud even when used in the first 3 weeks....nasty, nasty and that stuff never seems to go away.  Later in flower, you have fewer options.  Lower temps help, higher humidity (if it doesn't cause bud rot problems), and spraying with water or a wash as suggested.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 27, 2014)

I clean my grow room atleast every 2 weeks with a homemade vinegar and water solution.I wipe down the entire room and sweep and remove all old leaves.Old leaves and dirty rooms attract bugs it seems.I had some super lemon haze and vanilla kush plants really bite the bullet in week 7 and 8 because I kept my grow room dirty and didn't clean it regularly.

Bayleaf is also said to repell bugs because of its smell..much like the vinegar.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am having a spider mite problem as well. After seeing this thread i ordered some Forbid. Seriously concentrated stuff. The directions stop just short of recomending a hazmat suit and gas mask when spraying plants. Is this stuff safe to use on flowering plants? I've got 5 weeks til harvest but dont want to spray on something that will be harmful when smoked.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 30, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> I've got 5 weeks til harvest but dont want to spray on something that will be harmful when smoked.



No, absolutely not. Forbid is for pre flowering plants only. Very dangerous stuff that works hands down, but extremely unsafe.


----------



## lyfespan (May 25, 2014)

I'm not having any luck with the sns209, it's now time for the sns217 on these girls before any flowers pop. I was just wondering what everyone else is mixing their 209 at, so far I have been up to 12 ml per gallon, and the lil bastards are just walking around like they own the joint. SNS 217 tonight, I want these buggers DEAD.


----------

